# Would this be a lost cause



## justboringSarah (Feb 6, 2013)

i will try to keep this short.
My sister just called me saying there is an almost local reptile shop with fuzzy rats(from her description)that they are selling as snake food. No mama,they have the babies delivered with all the feeders and are kept in a tub by the register to be sold as food until they pass from dehydration/starvation.
That idea is killing me,but would it be a lost cause to go buy those babies and attempt to hand rear them?They have fur,but eyes are still sealed. 
I know it wont stop the problem,but it could make a world of difference to those little babies. I understand it would be very time consuming,but the idea of what is happening is impossible to ignore


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes. You may loose some just because but it'll be better chances than having nothing. Having fur is one step, opening eyes the next then you've made it once they eat solids. You'll need kitten replacement formula or human soy milk for babies, feed every two hours then stimulate to poop; you'll need to keep them warm too. Look up how to hand rear rats or orphaned rats for better guides.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Just do what nanashi said. You may loose a few but you might save some too. Or if you can find a mama rat in your area who is willing to be a wet nurse go for that option.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

If you can confirm it happening and take pictures (and maybe get the name of the feeder provider) at the same time, you can report it as this is not legal in any US state that I know of (assuming you are in the US). The reporting agency will be either the dept of agriculture or the state vet.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Snake owners order those rats and they're usually sent over-night. The store owner most likely won't sell you any fuzzy rats because they've been pre-ordered by other customers. I've never seen a store owner order a bunch of "excess" fuzzies to just have them hanging around. They're probably rotating out about every 24 hours.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't believe in lost causes. Go for it.


----------



## justboringSarah (Feb 6, 2013)

I brought home the last 3 at the store. They were very dehydrated,but are getting fed,pottied,and being kept warm. I think I worked out a good way to feed them,but it takes a long time at this point


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank God! That is such a horrible death! I hope these babes make it. Thank you for taking them in.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

EmilyGPK said:


> If you can confirm it happening and take pictures (and maybe get the name of the feeder provider) at the same time, you can report it as this is not legal in any US state that I know of (assuming you are in the US). The reporting agency will be either the dept of agriculture or the state vet.


This is what I'd attempt as well. I'd also contact the local humane officer.

Food animals need to be treated humanely before they are used as food.

I see you did buy the rat babies, and I'll sincerely send big wishes they do well; however, your buying them just put more money in the pot for the store owners to order more, and continue the same foul practices again.

That purchase is more incentive for them to continue.

I'm not trying to fuss you after the fact--just something to think about, and for others reading along to ponder.

These situations are so emotional that it can be quite difficult--or sometimes impossible--to step back and take a look at the big picture.

But, getting this practice stopped--if this is truly what is happening--is bigger and more important than even what you're doing now, in handfeeding those babies.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

I've never seen a feeder store bring in excess fuzzies, unless someone didn't get around to picking them up. Buying them just confirmed whatever weird business practice he's using. This method is wasteful, and it costs the store in product and shipping costs if the rats don't get bought. If you call the authorities, the store will euthanize them on the spot, toss in a female, say they just sold the mother...there's a hundred different ways to get around it. 

I would show the owner how they can save money with a pre-order list. Less dead baby rats, less wasted product. Win-win.


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

How are they doing?


----------



## justboringSarah (Feb 6, 2013)

Babies are doing well. I was patting myself on the back the other day with the feeding contraption I had made. If I can get my camera to work I'll post some pics


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

Wonderful news! Would love to see the video when you have time.


----------

